
Vivaldi – A new browser for our friends - Fantattitude
https://vivaldi.com/
======
fapjacks
The UI is nice, but they keep referring to it as their "product" in the
marketing material, so I'm not sure if it will become pay software at 1.0.
Perhaps they'll sell the services around it, but they don't say anything, so
it's hard to do anything but guess.

------
gchokov
I am wondering, how did these guys got that domain name. I think such domains
should be used for what they are supposed to - Vivaldi, and not some random
beta browser (although it might be pretty good!). Too much hype put in the
wrong place these days :(

~~~
dshacker
You can buy domain names for a hefty price tag, but it is still doable for
someone with some money.

------
fapjacks
Uninstalled.

"Vivaldi End User License Agreement

7\. Without limiting the foregoing, you are neither allowed to (a) adapt,
alter, translate, embed into any other product or otherwise create derivative
works of, or otherwise modify the Software ; (b) separate the component
programs of the Software for use on different computers; (c) reverse engineer,
decompile, disassemble or otherwise attempt to derive the source code for the
Software, except as permitted by applicable law;"

